# Muddy Fox - Sports Direct Own Brand



## Octet (21 Sep 2012)

To Fellow CC'ers,

I normally tend to stay away from Sports Direct because of the prices being too good to be true prejudice.
I am however looking at getting some Bib Shorts to replace my normally cycling ones as the ones I have at the moment (Tenn) are a bit too tight on the hips.... 

I was wondering what your views are on Muddy Fox, whether you have any clothing from them, what the quality is like etc?
I do have one of their cycling jersey's and I haven't had any issues with them, they are comfortable and easy to wash so high praise on that front.

So, any opinions would be helpful, I am after all buying something to cover ones backside... not something that you want to get wrong...

Thanks


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Sep 2012)

Personally I prefer Decathlon. I bought a Muddy Fox cycling top once and My Decathlon purchases are much better. I am always wary when a well known brand is used by it's new owner to sell budget kit and I think Muddy Fox falls into this category. Decathlon on the other hand is what it is.


----------



## Octet (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks,
That is what I was thinking, imitation brands etc.


----------



## Binka (21 Sep 2012)

I've got some muddy fox cycling shorts and they're fine. I'm sure if I paid more then the pad would be better quality. I'm new to cycling and so far I've done 15 mile rides and the shorts have kept my bum comfy. Not sure if when I start riding longer distances maybe I'll need better shorts??? Hopefully my bum will have toughened up by then.


----------



## jifdave (21 Sep 2012)

i have this http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-short-sleeve-top-mens-636008 which is nice in summer but will be cold in winter.

i bought these http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-bib-shorts-mens-636231 the other day and matching top and again they are fine.

i like them because im very tall and can try them on in store, they tend to be normally sized rather than small cycle sized, no problems yet.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Sep 2012)

I had a look at Muddy Fox gear at Sport Direct outlet in Gretna and thought it was poor. The tops weren't too bad, but the pad in bottoms was a waste of time.

Just bought a pair of 3/4's from http://stores.ebay.co.uk/sportorleisure and they look very promising. I initially got the wrong size but they were swapped without any drama what so ever. The acid test will be tomorrow's ride


----------



## oldfatfool (21 Sep 2012)

I have some muddy fox and some karimor shorts, both bought when I first started. The pads aren't brilliant if you are planning long rides, but perfectly alright for an hour or two. I find they do wash well, mine have been through the washer at least once a week for the last year as I wear them when on the turbo.


----------



## Rodderstrotter (21 Sep 2012)

Pads been OK for me on 40 mile rides, no discomfort or soreness. T-shirts have been fine too.


----------



## Peteaud (21 Sep 2012)

The sports direct wicking tops are fantastic.

The cycle jackets are boil in the bag, but for MTB in middle winter ok, just

The wife has some of their shorts and likes them.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (21 Sep 2012)

i've got shorts, tops and 3/4 tights and they've all been fine. the 3/4 tights have been brilliant actually for the small price i paid for them


----------



## Octet (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the replies,
So the general view seems to be decent for them, the padding shouldn't be too much of an issue as even if I tried, there wouldn't be enough road for me to cycle around on the tiny island I live on.

I shall head into town and try out some in the morning!

Thanks again!


----------



## jifdave (21 Sep 2012)

The 2nd link I posted has decent padding so do the shorts
Normal black stuff is crap padding


----------



## Octet (21 Sep 2012)

jifdave said:


> The 2nd link I posted has decent padding so do the shorts
> Normal black stuff is crap padding


 
Thanks, shall see if there are any when I go in.
They did have some stock when I went in about four weeks ago, but not sure what sizes they have or if they have any more in.


----------



## phillc (22 Sep 2012)

Have purchased some of their cycling tops and they have all been fine. delivered in two days. 

phill


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Sep 2012)

I don't have a Decathlon near me so I thought I'd give Sports Direct a go. I bought some Muddy fox unpadded MTB shorts for £6 and they're fine, not awesome, not naff, just fine.

I also learned that if you buy their size large gruds they are s bit on the small side, eeep!


----------



## Wester (22 Sep 2012)

Binka said:


> I've got some muddy fox cycling shorts and they're fine. I'm sure if I paid more then the pad would be better quality. I'm new to cycling and so far I've done 15 mile rides and the shorts have kept my bum comfy. Not sure if when I start riding longer distances maybe I'll need better shorts??? Hopefully my bum will have toughened up by then.


 
+ 1
I got muddy fox cycling shorts from SD about a year ago for a pittance and they are fine no complaints about them


----------



## Rodderstrotter (22 Sep 2012)

Just been out this morning wearing lidl cycling trousers (was 2C when I left, brrrr) for 25 mile, and did start to feel sore. So the muddyfox shorts have better padding. Never tried a premium brand to compare, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2012)

I bought some Muddy Fox gear the jerseys are ok for summer, but which if any jerseys are good in winter? The tights/leggings are fine and the shorts are good also, apart from being a bit 1970's style, meaning that they're a bit short in the leg and ride up as you cycle showing maybe too much thigh!


----------



## Octet (22 Sep 2012)

Back from town, they didn't have any in stock and as it isn't one of their major retail stores they are just given a selection of stock every Tuesday and so they have no idea if they will get any in.

I did however walk a couple of miles to one of the LBS I hadn't tried, they seemed friendly and offered some help, unlike the other ones on the island, and I picked up a pair of Specialized ones for £40. They seem ok at the moment, although I've only gone for a five mile ride so far.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Sep 2012)

I wore a muddyfox cycling top for a few months until I got a better one and there's nothing wrong with it. I'm still wearing the padded shorts after a few months with no complaints, the padding could be better but for rides up to 3 housr - nothing wrong with them.


----------



## James D (23 Sep 2012)

I've got a couple of pairs of Muddy Fox shorts (1 x road and 1 x MTB) which I use as commuting wear and they are fine. I wouldn't want to wear them for a long 100k+ road ride but I think they are probably better than you would expect for the money.


----------



## Davidc (23 Sep 2012)

And I thought Muddy Fox was a CC member who lives up on the Blackdowns and drives around Honiton all day ..............


----------



## Grumpyfatman (30 Sep 2015)

I'm using muddy fox tights, shirt and a jacket, with some other SD cheap base layers and waterproof trousers. With the hope that as Autumn progresses it'll be fine. I'm commuting around 7.5 miles each way, so haven't had any issues with the padding (I was previously using standard shorts with none anyway).

I've no real complaints about any of the gear, I'm a wide cyclist so i was pleased to find some gear that actually fit me.

as winter sets in I may need to buy some better gear but I'm looking to try to last through winter with this basic kit, probably need some base trousers though as I'm sure the tights won't be enough when it gets colder.

Adding waterproofs on top and bottom and a running cap under the helmet just turned me into a sweaty water bomb on Monday evening though so I know I should be fine for a while yet!

I suppose I'm just saying, you get average kit for a cheap price but don't expect it to be as good as a premium brand. My impression overall is that it's not built to last.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2015)

I find their clothing too small and shoddily made.


----------



## 3narf (30 Sep 2015)

Hard to believe Muddy Fox have gone from being one of the coolest mountain bike makers from the late '80s, to... Sports Direct's own brand. And we all know how much credibility SD have!


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Sep 2015)

I dont mind the Pads in MF shorts had mine about a year, and di a very comfortable 40 miler last night in them


----------



## Soltydog (30 Sep 2015)

If you don't mind red or blue, then £10 will get you dhb from wiggle http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-active-padded-cycling-bib-shorts/
& I would imagine there'll be a few places with plenty of bib shorts in the sale soon, once it gets a few degrees colder


----------



## martinclive (2 Oct 2015)

Use the MF tights in winter - yes the pads are cheap but for a 15 mile each way commute they are fine and warm and cheap


----------



## Widge (22 Oct 2015)

3narf said:


> Hard to believe Muddy Fox have gone from being one of the coolest mountain bike makers from the late '80s, to... Sports Direct's own brand. And we all know how much credibility SD have!



I have to agree here. My MTB is one of the very last home-designed/specced 'proper' MuddyFox bikes from the end of the '90's when they still had design teams, marketing and engineers in the uk. They still had a (very successful) British mtb race team too. Then they sold their brand-name to the far-east and the legend died I suppose.

My 'Rock 'N Roll' is still going strong and was a very credible bike in its day...now people just point and laugh. Shame really?

w


----------



## Saluki (22 Oct 2015)

My Muddy Fox longs are going into their 3rd winter. Not bad for £7.99. My dayglo yellow long sleeved top is still OK too. Bought at the same time as the longs. They are not fantastic quality but they do the job. The pad on the longs are not brilliant but then my backside is used to being in the saddle for a while and a half now.


----------



## andyfraser (22 Oct 2015)

I wore my MF padded longs all last winter too. I didn't even wear a base layer. They were warm enough. I do live in the south west though.


----------



## 3narf (23 Oct 2015)

Widge said:


> I have to agree here. My MTB is one of the very last home-designed/specced 'proper' MuddyFox bikes from the end of the '90's when they still had design teams, marketing and engineers in the uk. They still had a (very successful) British mtb race team too. Then they sold their brand-name to the far-east and the legend died I suppose.
> 
> My 'Rock 'N Roll' is still going strong and was a very credible bike in its day...now people just point and laugh. Shame really?
> 
> w



It's funny, my Orange Clockwork is even older but gets admiring comments. I guess it's old enough to be cool...


----------



## Widge (23 Oct 2015)

Hi 3narf,
Yup.....
Anybody who knows anything about bikes looks at my MuddyFox...with Mavic Wheels, Deore hubs, RaceFace stem and s/post, Shimano 'XT' gearing and thinks Wow 'that's a serious retro mtb'......the sadness comes when they look at the name-on-the frame and assume it is just a ghastly 90 quid Sports Direct clunky no-hoper.

It doesn't ultimately matter to me. It rides like a dream even after 15 years and wears it's age well.


----------

